# Cube LTD Comp oder Acid Disc



## THEkhoi1 (13. August 2007)

Hey, alle zusammen! ich suche gerade ein günstiges einstiegsbike und bin auf folgende zwei räder von cube gestoßen: 

Cube Ltd Comp
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/..._id_10830_.htm

Cube Acid Disc
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/..._id_10831_.htm



Ich bekomme das Acid für 500 und das Ltd für 600. Soweit ich das sehen kann, sind die hauptunterschiede die bremsen, bei dem Acid die Hayes HFX9 und bei dem Ltd die Magura HS33. bei der Magura weiß ich, dass sie gut ist. allerdings hat mir ein arbeitkollege von meinem vater gesagt, dass scheibenbremsen generell konventionellen bremsen zu bevorzugen ist. könnt ihr mir vlt noch fix was zu den bremsen sagen?
wisst ihr außerdem, ob der rahmen des acid dem des ltd comp unterlegen ist?

danke euch schonmal im vorraus;-)


----------



## Maxtheone (14. August 2007)

Hallo erstmal an alle, ich bin neu hier 

Genau deine Überlegung beschäftigt mich auch grade...
Weiterhelfen kann ich dir leider nicht  bin blutiger Anfänger.
Aber eine Frage hätte ich: Woher hast du diese beiden doch extrem günstigen Preise, und weisst du welche die UVP der beiden bikes ist??
Danke und Gruß
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo1979 (14. August 2007)

Hi,

bin zwar auch relativ neu hier, gestatte mir aber dennoch einen Kommentar:

Ich habe mir selber das Cube Acid Disc zugelegt (allerdings für EUR 730,00 - da würde ich an deiner Stelle schon wegen des günstigen Preises zuschlagen!!!). Dieses Fahrrad ist gerade für einen Neuling wie uns einsame spitze...bin schlichtweg begeistert.

Ich selber fahre allerdings auch nur in der Stadt und wenn es die Zeit erlaubt ein wenig im Wald, allerdings nie wirklich hartes Gelände...

Zu den Bremsen:

Das Cube-Bike ist nun mein drittes Mountainbike und ich bin schon mit relativ vielen verschiedenen Bremsen gefahren - die Leistung einer Scheibenbremse ist allerdings nicht zu toppen...selbst bei Regen (von dem wir ja dieses Jahr reichlich gehabt haben) tun die Bremsen zuverlässig ihren Job - man merkt förmlich den Unterschied zu anderen Bremsen...

Zum Rahmen kann ich allerdings leider nichts sagen...ich denke allerdings, dass der Rahmen des Acid bereits sehr stabil gebaut ist 

Gruß

der Tschabo


----------



## elnin0 (14. August 2007)

Tach,

finde den Double Butted Rahmen vom LTD besser, und heute würde ich lieber HS33 wieder fahren als Disc.


----------



## Maxtheone (15. August 2007)

@ tschabo:
woher hast du den preis? sind die 730â¬ ein internet preis oder ein normaler hÃ¤ndler preis?
max


----------



## Crissi (15. August 2007)

Maxtheone schrieb:


> @ tschabo:
> woher hast du den preis? sind die 730 ein internet preis oder ein normaler händler preis?
> max




Ich hab 569 bezahlt fürs Acid mit HFX9 Bremse, jetzt gibts es das Acid schon für 549 bei H&S in Bonn (glaub aber nur im Laden, nich online).


----------



## THEkhoi1 (16. August 2007)

hey! hab ganz viele anfragen bekommen, wo man die bikes so günstig her kommt chrissi hat's schon... H&S in bonn... www.bike-discount.de
dort auf die ssv pdf datei, diese angebot gibt's allerdings nur im laden. auf dem link ganz rechts gibt's die bikes auch im versand.
hab grad dort angerufen, das acid haben sie nur noch in 20", das ltd comp noch in 18" und 20". falls ihr fragen habt, ruft dort am einfachsten an... n kleiner tipp... frag nach der frau wenke, der herr der meist das telefon annimmt ist nicht grade der hilfsbereitetste... kann natürlich sein, dass er wenig zeit hat, aber auskünfte gibt er nicht so dolle. vlt sieht man sich ja heute im laden!
viel erfolg beim bike kauf!


----------



## Crissi (16. August 2007)

THEkhoi1 schrieb:


> hey! hab ganz viele anfragen bekommen, wo man die bikes so günstig her kommt chrissi hat's schon... H&S in bonn... www.bike-discount.de
> dort auf die ssv pdf datei, diese angebot gibt's allerdings nur im laden. auf dem link ganz rechts gibt's die bikes auch im versand.
> hab grad dort angerufen, das acid haben sie nur noch in 20", das ltd comp noch in 18" und 20". falls ihr fragen habt, ruft dort am einfachsten an... n kleiner tipp... frag nach der frau wenke, der herr der meist das telefon annimmt ist nicht grade der hilfsbereitetste... kann natürlich sein, dass er wenig zeit hat, aber auskünfte gibt er nicht so dolle. vlt sieht man sich ja heute im laden!
> viel erfolg beim bike kauf!



Genau, das Acid gibts jetzt sogar für 499,-........äääärgernnnn!!!!

Mein Tip: Achtet drauf ob die Gabel auf Euer Gewicht abgestimmt ist, es gibt nämlich für die Dart 3 vier verschiedene Federn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Das gilt übrigens ür all Gabeln mit Stahlfeder!


----------



## Maxtheone (16. August 2007)

Ok danke!
Ich bin mir mittlerweile eig. mehr oder weniger sicher das Acid zu kaufen, und zwar mit hs11, ganz einfach wegen der robustheit.  
Mein Radhändler hat mir jedoch geraten noch 2-3 wochen zu warten, weil dann ja bekannt ist inwiefern cube das acid im Zuge der 08er Version verändert oder nicht... Was meint ihr dazu?
@ Crissi: Für welches Gewicht ist die Gabel den serienmäßig ausgelegt?
Lg max


----------



## tschabo1979 (16. August 2007)

http://www.lucky-bike.de/.cms/151-1-609

Genau dieses Bike habe ich im Laden in Düsseldorf gekauft....allerdings auch schon vor gut 3 - 4 Monaten...da es sich beim Acid Disc um ein 2007er-Bike handelt, haben die vielleicht mittlerweile den Preis runtergeschraubt.

Meine Meinung: Das Geld ist das Fahrrad trotzdem wert, auch wenn ich mittlerweile weniger bezahlen würde.


----------



## THEkhoi1 (16. August 2007)

komme grad aus bonn und hab das bike abgeholt... leute, die bedienung da war mega unfreundlich, aber anscheinend können sie sich's erlauben bei einer preisdifferenz von 200 euro...
hab mich jetzt letztendlich für's comp entschieden, vor allem deswegen weil die das acid nicht mehr in 18" hatten bin schon eine proberunde durch den wald, bin echt zufrieden, wobei ich heute leider aber auch noch keine zeit hatte, n bisschen die grenzen auszutesten.
@ chrissi... mir scheint zwar, dass die federgabel für mich recht gut zugestimmt ist, aber trotzdem... wie finde ich das denn raus, was für eine feder drin ist?
beste grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEkhoi1 (16. August 2007)

@chrissi nochmal... brauchst dich echt net ägern wg den 70 euro. erst mal gibt's das bike ja nur noch in 20" (weiß net welche größe du hast) und außerdem müsste man bei h&s die erst inspektion bezahlen, stolze 19 euro für ein paar checks und dann kommt ja noch die anfahrt nach bonn. die räder gibt's ja meist nur bei selbstabholung so günsig.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. August 2007)

Meine Freundin fährt ein 2006er Cube Acid DISC (hol die Julie. die ist ok).


----------



## Crissi (17. August 2007)

Maxtheone schrieb:


> Ok danke!
> Ich bin mir mittlerweile eig. mehr oder weniger sicher das Acid zu kaufen, und zwar mit hs11, ganz einfach wegen der robustheit.
> Mein Radhändler hat mir jedoch geraten noch 2-3 wochen zu warten, weil dann ja bekannt ist inwiefern cube das acid im Zuge der 08er Version verändert oder nicht... Was meint ihr dazu?
> @ Crissi: Für welches Gewicht ist die Gabel den serienmäßig ausgelegt?
> Lg max




Das hängt davon ab welche Feder in der Gabel verbaut ist. Um das herauszufinden den Verkäufer fragen (der sollte es wissen) oder ausbauen und nachschauen. Entweder nach Eratzteilnummer und Teileliste identifizieren (gibts auf der Sram Homepage) oder nach Farbcode.


----------



## Crissi (17. August 2007)

THEkhoi1 schrieb:


> komme grad aus bonn und hab das bike abgeholt... leute, die bedienung da war mega unfreundlich, aber anscheinend können sie sich's erlauben bei einer preisdifferenz von 200 euro...
> hab mich jetzt letztendlich für's comp entschieden, vor allem deswegen weil die das acid nicht mehr in 18" hatten bin schon eine proberunde durch den wald, bin echt zufrieden, wobei ich heute leider aber auch noch keine zeit hatte, n bisschen die grenzen auszutesten.
> @ chrissi... mir scheint zwar, dass die federgabel für mich recht gut zugestimmt ist, aber trotzdem... wie finde ich das denn raus, was für eine feder drin ist?
> beste grüße!



@THEkhoi: Wie gesagt, den Verkäufer fragen (aber die bei H&S wissen nix, hab ich auch versucht) oder den Hersteller oder ausbauen und nachgucken. Alle Infos zur Gabel bei SRAM.com: Teilelisten, Reparaturanleitungen usw.

Übrigens fahr ich selber auch ein LTD Comp allerdings ein 2006 mit Rock Shox Recon U-turn und Hayes HFX 9...... bin super zufrieden!!! Meine bessere Hälfte fährt das Acid in 16" mit Dart3 und ebenfalls HFX9 und auch suuuuuuper zufrieden!!


----------



## luckys93 (10. Juni 2009)

Hi leute! Bin jetzt neu ihr und hÃ¤tte mal eine Frage.
Ich will mal wissen, welches Fahrrad zu meinen Vorstellungen passt.
Ich brauche ein Fahrrad mitdem ich mit Freunden auch mal ein paar kleine SprÃ¼nge machen kann 
und mitdem ich  auch mal im Wald die ,,Sau'' rauslassen kann.
Ich habe mich schon informiert und ich habe zwei Favoriten.
Einmal das Cube Comp Disk 2009 und das andere das Univega HT 550.
Ich wollte euch mal um Rat fragen welches das bessere der beiden genannten FahrrÃ¤der ist und ob ihr mir vielleicht auch noch ein Paar andere nennen kÃ¶nnt.
Das Fahrrad sollte so hÃ¶chstens 799â¬ kosten.
Ich hoffe, dass ich euch damit nicht langweile 

Bis dann 
lg luckys 93


----------



## Asta (10. Juni 2009)

Kannst du mal einen Link zu einer ausführlichen Beschreibung des Univega hier schreiben. Ich habe das LTD Comp, dann kann ich die Componenten besser vergleichen.

Schöne Grüße 
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckys93 (11. Juni 2009)

Also das Univega ist auf der Seite https://www.sportwelt-scherer.de/-F...009-alle-Rahmenhoehen/a-2263-199-241-330-0-0/ zu finden.

schoneinmal vielen dank 

lg  luckys 93


----------



## luckys93 (14. Juni 2009)

Ich finds *******, dass niemand das UNIVEGA HT-550 besitzt
Der könnte mir dann mal Bilder schicken.


----------

